# Strategy in roulette



## oliverlawson8585 (Feb 22, 2021)

What strategy do you use for online roulette?


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 22, 2021)

oliverlawson8585 said:


> What strategy do you use for online roulette?


There is no profitable strategy, the odds are against you. You can profit from sports betting or poker in the long term if you are good at predicting.


----------



## oliverlawson8585 (Feb 22, 2021)

admin said:


> There is no profitable strategy, the odds are against you. You can profit from sports betting or poker in the long term if you are good at predicting.


I read statistics that people lose more in sports betting than in casinos, how can this be?


----------



## Hadden Carpenter (Feb 22, 2021)

oliverlawson8585 said:


> I read statistics that people lose more in sports betting than in casinos, how can this be?


I think that's got a lot to do with their mentality. Slot/roulette players know (God helps them if they don't) that the odds are against them so they approach playing them as entertainment, meaning they don't get too emotional if they lose. 

In contrast, I see a lot of sport betters bet like it's their side job, because they think they know enough about the sport to outsmart the odd makers. When these people lose a bet, they might bet double the next time to make up for their 'investment'.

There is also the fandom factor. Some might just throw a bag of money on their favorite team.


----------

